# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished all day Saturday between 18-45 feet so we covered the bases. Fishing was pretty steady in the mid depths in low light and steady during midday around 40 feet.

All walleyes/sauger between 14-22" - a 27" came out on Sunday but we were out chasing perch.


----------

